# 18D correspondence course.



## infantryguy82 (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been reading that there is a non-resident prep course offered by ACCP or ATTARS online. I have spent a good deal of time looking for it with no luck. Does anyone by chance know if it is still around? If it is around do you know the course's actual name and course number?


----------



## Ajax (Jun 21, 2008)

Last time I checked, it is still around.  I didn't bother looking up the number because I don't think it's worth your time to do it (unless you are looking for correspondence promotion points, in which case I will try and find it for you.)

I'm assuming you are preparing to enter the 18D course.  Get yourself an Anatomy and Physiology Coloring Book and a good set of colored pencils.

http://www.amazon.com/Anatomy-Color...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214086397&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Physiology-Co...d_bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214086397&sr=8-3

A medical terminology course wouldn't be bad either.

A&P is one of your first gates and usually drops about 10% of the class (if this is no longer true, another 18D out there is more than welcome to chime in).  All the stuff in those correspondence courses is going be in a completely foreign language until you are familiar with medical terminology and A&P.  

Also, you probably would not be finished with the correspondence coures by the time you started the 18D residents course.  It is a HUGE stack of books.  

Master the A&P.  The rest will get pounded into you.  If it doesn't....well, that's why they have the 18B course.


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks, I have heard that the coloring books and colored pencils are a really big help with people that have gone through the course. I also have been recommended to try and pick up a book on A&P too. If there's anything else you'd recommend for reading or studying over drop me a pm please.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 21, 2008)

Advanced Trauma Life Support (ATLS) Provider's Manual.

They publish specifically for military medics as our protocols and liablilty are a little different than street medics.  The civilian one is good, but see if you can find the military version.  Didn't see it on Amazon or Barnes and Noble.  

This will probably be one of your issue text books, so don't spend an arm and a leg on it.  Go used.


----------



## P. Beck (Jun 21, 2008)

Ajax said:


> If it doesn't....well, that's why they have the 18B course.



Notice how I completely ignore this vile comment about bravos. It is utterly beneath the stately notice of a true bravo and will not even be dignified by a reply.:cool:

Oh, shit.  I guess I just did.  Damn.:doh:


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 22, 2008)

My recommendation is to start with the A&P book used by the schoolhouse and use the Coloring Book as well.  A knowledge of the body and how it works is imperative to becoming a good medic, at any level.  

I would focus my attention here and here alone...

Essentials of Anatomy & Physiology, Third Edition, Martini and Bartholomew; ISBN: 0130615676

Crip


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 22, 2008)

Fuck off Ajax!!!! :uhh:

As an 18B who TRIED the 18D course, the CHERRY 18D's that have posted would be correct.

A & P is a valuable pre-cursor to graduation.

Nursing, Trauma, ...etc....will all be drilled into you.....

One other studiable portion is Medications. If you have A & P down pat and are dreaming AP at night....start studying medications. 

You'll need to know 150 Meds, 5 indications and contra-indications each.

Quick story: E-7 geek taught A & P in San Antone early 90's. Didn't use rubber gloves when digging through the cadaver to show body parts. He was continually adjusting his glasses [yes, the US Army catch-me-fuck-me black frames -white tape and all]

Problem was, by the end of his A & P class, he had cadaver juice streaks running down his face. It was mosdef difficult to concentrate when the instructor is basically licking his fingers while digging through a cadaver.........hahahaahaha :eek::eek:

x sf Med will be along shortly.......Prior 18B, went to 18D.......and has abandoned his roots at this point... :cool::cool:


----------



## car (Jun 22, 2008)

Being a biology major, I'll pass on the coloring book remarks piling up in my head. 

I can't, however, understand how our resident troll got through any course requiring any kind of writing -- unless they issue little golf cart pencils at the NAF.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 23, 2008)

car said:


> I can't, however, understand how our resident troll got through any course requiring any kind of writing -- unless they issue little golf cart pencils at the NAF.



x sf went through long long long long before the NAF engineers were even born....lol 

I had a friend that knocked out the 18D correspondence course and finished most of the requirements of the SFQC through the mail...believe it or not...this was late 80's - early 90's. 

I'm not sure how much you can complete correspondence now, but he did quite a bit that way. If nothing else, you'd have a head start just completing the correspondence books.

:2c:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG  I hated the anatomy coloring book, though it worked as a memory tool for some.  Anatomy is rote memorization of the where and the name.  I loved physio.  The stee by step figuring out what did what affecting which.  Guess thats whay I only got a B in anat.


----------



## MSGDREWRY (May 26, 2009)

*subcourse numbers*

I've downloaded some of these by doing a google search and adding pdf after the course #
I had these written down and ran across them, some may have been included in the 91a/91b/91c/91K and 18D prep courses also some of them over lap. 

md 0055 std, md 0856 bacteriology, md 0841 parasitology 1, md 0842 parasitology 2, md 0921 ob/newborn, md 0922 patient care 1/2, md 0152 diseases of military int, md 0535 field sanitation/comm diseases, md 0554 treat wound in the field, md 0556 basic patient care proceedures, md 0581 gi systems, md 0801 prescription interpr, md 0802, pharmacu calc, md 0845 Immunohematology and Blood Banking I, md 0846 Immunohematology and Blood Banking II these equal about  176 credits

Hope this helps - when doing a search don't leave a space between md and the # - sometimes this helps the search


----------



## MSGDREWRY (May 26, 2009)

*SOME CONTACT INFO FOR THE COURSE*

I pulled up one of the subcourses and this info was on the first page maybe this will help (I cut and paste)

Taking
the exam


	REMINDER: Students who desire credit hours for this correspondence subcourse must enroll through the Nonresident Instruction Section of the U.S. Army Medical Department Center and School (AMEDDC&S).  An examination packet will be mailed to you when you are enrolled.

When you have completed all of the lessons to your satisfaction, fill out the examination answer sheet and mail it to the U.S. Army Medical Department Center and School along with the Student Comment Sheet in the envelope provided.  Be sure that your social security number is on all correspondence sent to the U.S. Army Medical Department Center and School.  You will be notified by return mail of the examination results. Your grade on the exam will be your rating for the subcourse.


Assistance


Points of
Contact 	If you have any questions about the subcourse, call or e-mail one of these points of contact: 

    * For questions about subcourse administration, contact:  

      Nonresident Instruction Section 
      COM: (210)221-5877 
      DSN: 471-5877 
      TOLL FREE: 1 (800) 344-2380 
      e-mail: accp@amedd.army.mil


----------



## TLDR20 (May 26, 2009)

Hey you can always just do the first six weeks twice You will be twice as good at anatomy. Seriously though what all the other guys said.


----------



## x SF med (May 26, 2009)

Ajax said:


> Master the A&P. The rest will get pounded into you. If it doesn't....well, that's why they have the 18B course.


 


P. Beck said:


> Notice how I completely ignore this vile comment about bravos. It is utterly beneath the stately notice of a true bravo and will not even be dignified by a reply.
> 
> Oh, shit. I guess I just did. Damn.


 


RB said:


> Fuck off Ajax!!!!
> 
> As an 18B who TRIED the 18D course, the CHERRY 18D's that have posted would be correct.
> 
> ...


 


car said:


> I can't, however, understand how our resident troll got through any course requiring any kind of writing -- unless they issue little golf cart pencils at the NAF.


 


RB said:


> x sf went through long long long long before the NAF engineers were even born....lol


 
The old Bravo Course was a warm up for the 18D course... I was actually classified as a Light Weapons Specialist, which meant we only had to work on every weapon under the sun up to the 81mm mortar - and that meant the BAR, and Ma Deuce... JMB was on some seriously bad acid when he designed the BAR, and was mellowed with tequila and quaaludes when the Ma Deuce came around. The DShK was fun...

I kept my 18B as a secondary after I became an 18D. I only make fun of the failures like RB (to his face) because he deserves it.

My best advice to you guys wanting to go 18D - if you don't love it, if you don't want to constantly read and research - try another MOS, because this ain't gonna suit you. The course is easy compared to Team time - in the course, you have all the references and instructors, on a Team, you may have to build your library from scratch, and keep up on changes in the field - while doing all the things you need to do on a Team...

I had 2 weeks to prep to go to the 18D reclass (which had a 91B school run at Ft Bragg, then off to Ft. Sam to learn from the guy who is now the SOCOM Surgeon) My prep consisted of making sure all my gear was ready to go.

You either got it or you don't got it - ther is no BSing around in this one.


----------



## midnight (Aug 21, 2009)

infantryguy82, I've got dozens of A&P books and books that relate to this on .pdf if you can't find what you need send me a PM and ill list what I got. I have a lot of the pharmacology too. I don't know about you but I just cant afford all of this material.


----------



## CathyFreelance (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is a link that may be helpful.  Lot's of links on this page to check out.

http://www.medicalstudent.com/

Cathy


----------



## viper014 (Sep 12, 2009)

RB said:


> E-7 geek taught A & P in San Antone early 90's. Didn't use rubber gloves when digging through the cadaver to show body parts. He was continually adjusting his glasses



I remember that geek; quite disgusting!  But I think by the end of the course we had all done some pretty sick’o stuff ourselves… (...night of the caprine…)


----------



## viper014 (Sep 12, 2009)

x SF med said:


> I had 2 weeks to prep to go to the 18D reclass (which had a 91B school run at Ft Bragg, then off to Ft. Sam to learn from the guy who is now the SOCOM Surgeon)



Just heard a rumor that Doc "Rocky" is heading to the TSOC soon.  He has to be the oldest (not in spirit) Doc left out there...


----------

